# Hong kong



## Ryan1985 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi

Im ryan and I'm from Scotland. I'm working in Hong Kong for the next couple of months on and off for 2 weeks at a time and I'm looking for somewhere to watch the mayweather vs pacquiao fight. If anyone can point me in the right direction I'd really appreciate it

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## miranlegg (Apr 21, 2015)

It will be aired on Now TV Ch.681. There is an event pass only costing you $300. See if this helps you.


----------



## Ryan1985 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. As I'm staying in a hotel I won't be able to book it that way. I'll see if now TV do an online streaming service.

Thanks
:grinning:


----------

